# Tell Us How You Really Feel: Durian



## mise_en_place (May 3, 2018)

It's the king of fruits. Over 800 varieties and I love every kind I've ever tried. 

What do you think? Feel free to share recipes, but I think it's best by itself, or on top of coconut and pandan sticky rice.


----------



## DamageInc (May 3, 2018)

Never had it. Don't feel the need to seek it out.


----------



## Barmoley (May 3, 2018)

Most disgusting thing I've ever tasted. Only tried one variety, will never knowingly try any or anything associated with it.


----------



## mise_en_place (May 3, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Never had it. Don't feel the need to seek it out.



I imagine it would be very difficult to find in your neck of the woods, in addition to being astronomically expensive and likely overripe.

Just out of curiosity, what is your favorite fruit?


----------



## mise_en_place (May 3, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> Most disgusting thing I've ever tasted. Only tried one variety, will never knowingly try any or anything associated with it.



Where were you when you tried it? I feel like eating durian is an experience-- it's a polarizing food. I won't attempt to change your mind at all, I'm just curious about the where, when, etc.


----------



## DamageInc (May 3, 2018)

mise_en_place said:


> I imagine it would be very difficult to find in your neck of the woods, in addition to being astronomically expensive and likely overripe.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is your favorite fruit?



I love a perfectly ripe pineapple or mango. Not always easy to find though.


----------



## mise_en_place (May 3, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I love a perfectly ripe pineapple or *mango*. Not always easy to find though.



This can be a difficult task. After durian, a perfectly ripe mango is my favorite fruit without question.


----------



## DamageInc (May 3, 2018)

There is a place in Copenhagen that usually has fantastic mangoes from Peru, but they are quite expensive at around 6 USD per. I get one every once in a while.


----------



## Barmoley (May 3, 2018)

mise_en_place said:


> Where were you when you tried it? I feel like eating durian is an experience-- it's a polarizing food. I won't attempt to change your mind at all, I'm just curious about the where, when, etc.



I tried it in Singapore 12 - 13 years ago. Tried it at a market, it was supposed to be excellent, just the right ripeness, fresh, etc. I know a few people who love it, I can't understand how that is possible. This makes me think it is something genetic, a person either has the Durian gene or not.... I don't think a person would be able to learn to like it or get used to it.....


----------



## Jovidah (May 3, 2018)

I was always told that the best mangos come from the gold coast (in Africa). My g/f always avoids all the south American stuff because she says they're just not as good. I still can't get over the earthy taste tho.
Never had a huge issue with pineapple. Yes they're never ripe when you buy them, but they always riped just fine on the counter. The only difficulty is knowing when to cut it. Same thing with kiwis; you just have to plan ahead with them.


----------



## valgard (May 3, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> I was always told that the best mangos come from the gold coast (in Africa). My g/f always avoids all the south American stuff because she says they're just not as good. I still can't get over the earthy taste tho.
> Never had a huge issue with pineapple. Yes they're never ripe when you buy them, but they always riped just fine on the counter. The only difficulty is knowing when to cut it. Same thing with kiwis; you just have to plan ahead with them.



You gotta try a mango in a place that can grow them local, picked ripe or near ripe from the tree, not the ******** sold in colder climates picked way before it's even fully grown. I don't blame you, I can't eat any of the mangos sold here either but real mangos have absolutely no earthly taste, that's one heavenly fruit.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 3, 2018)

Its okay. I like it when its worked into a dessert. 

My wife LOVES it. First time I had it, was in Thailand. Guy with a cart just hacking off pods. Admittedly, it smells worse than it taste.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 3, 2018)

IMHO; Mango barely fits into a discussion about durian.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (May 3, 2018)

Always wanted to try it! Saw it in cans but Im sure thats not the same. I think a relatively nearby Asian market might have them sometimes.


----------



## Xenif (May 3, 2018)

Durian is one of my fav fruits, the intensity is too much for a lot of people. I dont think it smells, some people do, I find most cheeses are far more offensive smelling than durian. Always eaten with mangosteens (queen of fruit) together usually at the end.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 3, 2018)

Xenif said:


> I dont think it smells, some people do...



my understanding is its banned in some places its so foul :rofl:



> Durian's smell mistaken for gas leak in Australia, prompts evacuation





> Rotten Durian Causes Hundreds Of Students To Flee Library In Panic
> International Business Times UK - 27 mins ago
> 
> Science explains why a rotting durian caused an entire university to evacuate
> InterAksyon - 1 day ago


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 3, 2018)

"Man go!" might be a common reaction to handling durian....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 3, 2018)

My favorite Mango's Purie & Hayden tree ripe of coarse. Can't imagine any mango's anywhere being better than Hawaii. We have the best Avocado's too

Another favorite are tree ripe peaches from southern US. So ripe you can peel the skin.


----------



## toddnmd (May 3, 2018)

Durian is an acquired taste. I have yet to acquire it. 
I've lived in SE Asia twice in my life, for a total of three years, yet still never cared for it. Not that I tried all that often, but it's just never done it for me.


----------



## strumke (May 3, 2018)

I made the mistake of eating a dim sum dessert that was similar to a cannoli with greenish filling. It took a few hours to get that awful, awful, AWFUL taste out of my mouth. I'll eat pretty much anything, but durian is one of the few exceptions. I was eating pho at a Vietnamese shopping center, and a store had opened a styrofoam crate in the hallway. inside the double doors of the restaurant stunk so badly that I had to move to a far corner.


----------



## ynot1985 (May 4, 2018)

I absolutely love durian. They can get very expensive for some of the more sought after varieties. 

it's definitely an acquired taste and you grown to like it after a while. It's no different to say blue cheese or pungent smelling cheese for many Asians.


----------



## panda (May 4, 2018)

we got some pretty nice mangoes in florida. fav fruit is muskmelon


----------



## Paraffin (May 4, 2018)

panda said:


> we got some pretty nice mangoes in florida. fav fruit is muskmelon



I'd put Florida mango up against anything from Hawaii. I was born and raised in Miami. My Dad built me a tree house in one of the mango trees in the yard, and I'd spend hours up there, staring at the sky and munching mangoes. I think they were Hadens. We had great avocados too, big ones. 

Now I'm up in the PNW where the supermarket mangoes are these awful small ones from the Philippines, with an acidic taste even when they're ripe. Good for a salsa and that's about it. Need to find somewhere local that imports better mangoes.

Sorry for the digression. Never had a durian. I'm not a fan of the stinkier cheeses, so I'm not sure I could stomach it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 4, 2018)

Bringing it back East Coast baby

Go Eastie


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 4, 2018)

Volcanic soil, hybrids from best in the world no contest. Hawaii has over 200 varieties of Avocado. Also world record for weight Five pounds 3.68oz Big Island. Many are hybrids Sharwils, Halumanu, Yamagata. Many have Japanese names because the coffee planters on Big Island planted & grafted Avocado's in the rich volcanic soil:hula::hula::hula: 

I'm sure Florida has good Avocado's & Mango's


----------



## panda (May 4, 2018)

Avocados here suck. They're the giant ones that are hard as hell or super mushy with no flavor.


----------



## Jovidah (May 4, 2018)

Avocados can have flavor? Here they only have texture at best...


----------



## valgard (May 4, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Avocados can have flavor? Here they only have texture at best...



lolol [emoji23]. Now Im really sad for you.


----------



## Paraffin (May 5, 2018)

panda said:


> Avocados here suck. They're the giant ones that are hard as hell or super mushy with no flavor.



I don't remember them that way from a childhood in Miami, but that was a long... really long time ago. 

At this stage of the global food distribution racket, maybe the avocados you can get there now are from some other country? Or else my childhood memories are through rose-tinted taste buds, which could be the case. 

I'm not backing down on the mangoes though! A good, yard-grown South Florida mango right off the tree is to die for. I'm sure Hawaiian mangoes are good too. There are multiple categories of good tropical fruit. Another thing I miss from living in Miami is papaya. And I miss all those really flavorful tiny bananas from Central America. 



Jovidah said:


> Avocados can have flavor? Here they only have texture at best...



Avocados don't travel well, so at your latitude and far from the tropics, that's unfortunate but understandable.


----------



## Xenif (May 5, 2018)

The best mangos I've had has to be from India, the Alphonso variety. Pakiatani Kesar and honey mangos also pretty nice. I've had many diffrent ones from Philippines, Thailand, Vietnam, Peru, Columbia, and probably a few more, but Indian Alphonso still wins by a mile.

Another off topic fruit, Jackfruit, I love it, not as funky smelling as Durian, but very unique smell, taste awesome


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 5, 2018)

I carry in a picker head, cut a piece of bamboo with folding Japanese saw trim with Machete. Most of these older trees both Mango & Avocado are 70 yrs. old+ need a long picker pole to get them. That's in the back of the valley where I live. Large Avocado's are buttery better than Hass & have a small pit. One Avocado makes a bowl of Guacamole. The best Avo's I've had are pear shaped around 1.5 - 2 pounds each.

Sounds like you know good Mango's. Tree ripe mangos have awesome flavor.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 5, 2018)

If anyone interested google U-Tube Leilani Estates Lava flow. They used drones to capture the action as a fissure had fountains of lava covering road. Two houses destroyed so far. May get worse or die out in that subdivision area. Kilauea is getting active again.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 5, 2018)

WOW. I'm scared from here. Be safe. Best of luck.

[video=youtube;K7MsmbmrVFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7MsmbmrVFU[/video]


----------



## megapuff5 (May 5, 2018)

I love fresh durian as well add durian sweets and pastry


----------



## Lpn562 (May 5, 2018)

I like to mix durian with vanilla ice cream and let it refreeze to become firm ice cream again its one of my favorite fruits.


----------



## Lazarus (May 6, 2018)

I absolutely love it, the taste is a bit off-putting(duh), but I greatly enjoy the flavor and consistency. I will eat it straight or make a nice ice cream out of it. Had it in the PI, Malaysia, Singapore, and Indonesia.


----------

